# Barista Training - London area



## kazemik (Nov 17, 2013)

I am thinking about signing up for an one day course in Espresso making and Latte Art to improve my knowledge in coffee.

Does anyone have any experience with the London School of Coffee? I was wondering how their Basic Barista one day course compares to Prufrock group classes. Any views and comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Probably the best bang for your buck in London is to pm Glenn (site owner/admin) about some one to one training in your own home on your own machine


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

One on one is usually better as you can ask more questions and get a more tailored experience

That said, both training providers mentioned are very good.


----------



## kazemik (Nov 17, 2013)

Thank you both, I will see what budget is left after I get my set up right.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I know someone who did a Kaffeine training session on latte art and literally overnight went from zero to pouring hero.


----------



## destcc (Aug 13, 2014)

I have done a Latte Art class at Prufrock. Tbh it did not really help me that much once I began to figure out what I was doing wrong. Felt it was too compact without the fundamentals. I am not sure how London School of Coffee training is, thinking of taking a few classes but it is really hard to get to


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Curator's Coffee do a decent latte art course. I was the only person on it that night got two baristas to myself. Poured an absolute power of drinks.


----------

